# Minot Pheasants for the Future Banquet - 3/16



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

25th Annual Pheasants for the Future Banquet

Friday March 16

Holiday Inn Riverside (doors open at 5 - 6 p.m. cocktail hour - dinner at 7)

If anyone is interested in tickets, contact Jason at 701-852-9506

FYI


----------

